# Hanging baby in cage :)



## camixox (Sep 22, 2017)

Plan on hanging this from the front tree!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's creepy! 

Don't forget to get a nice light on it - like a red or blue?


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I did the same thing last year but put a skelly in there.LOL







Sorry its sideways


----------

